# Single and looking...



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

I am curious as to types and relationships. I want to see if there's a link between type & whether or not you are in a committed relationship at this time.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm an ENFP and I'm in a relationship. I don't know if that will give you any information but there you go.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

I'd have been married 24 years if not for f-ing cancer! Yep, I was definitely happily committed.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

INTJ and forever alone


----------



## NuthatchXi (Jul 18, 2012)

Female, INFJ—desiring love but not really looking for it. (Not terribly practical timing/circumstances.)


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

L'Empereur said:


> INTJ and forever alone


Yeah, alone but not necessarily lonely, right? I'm wondering if this is an INTJ 'thing'.
I'm in my 30's now & I have never had a beau. I have been on a couple of dates but if I don't think someone's compatible or worth it I won't even bother going out with them. How about you?


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

ISTJ,not lookin but not against it either.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Mmmm said:


> Yeah, alone but not necessarily lonely, right? I'm wondering if this is an INTJ 'thing'.


Most of the time, I am lonely.




> I'm in my 30's now & I have never had a beau. I have been on a couple of dates but if I don't think someone's compatible or worth it I won't even bother going out with them. How about you?


I've never even been on a date, and I'm 22.


----------



## NuthatchXi (Jul 18, 2012)

Well, I'm 20, and I haven't been on a date either, and I probably won't get the chance for the next two years, so you're not alone. ^


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

L'Empereur said:


> Most of the time, I am lonely.
> I've never even been on a date, and I'm 22.


 Well, don't despair the best advice I can give you as a fellow (INTJ) is to get out of your comfort zone & try to go where the people are i.e. public places, a party, or a place of worship. Even if you can befriend just one person build on that. 



NuthatchXi said:


> Well, I'm 20, and I haven't been on a date either, and I probably won't get the chance for the next two years, so you're not alone. ^


It’s hard for Introvert’s but if we try to branch out we can have human contact which is something we all need on some level. I know flirting is not our forte but you can learn to be direct yet thoughtful in letting someone know you are interested in a romantic relationship. You will find someone that appreciates you; you just have to be observant.


----------



## NuthatchXi (Jul 18, 2012)

Mmmm said:


> It’s hard for Intuitive’s but if we try to branch out we can have human contact which is something we all need on some level. I know flirting is not our forte but you can learn to be direct yet thoughtful in letting someone know you are interested in a romantic relationship. You will find someone that appreciates you; you just have to be observant.


Good advice! I think my main personal difficulty is the NF sensitivity; I struggle with putting myself out there, even in little ways. I'm actually a pretty natural flirt when I let myself be. The main problem at the moment, honestly, is that my college is almost exclusively devout Christian, and I'm a universalist, so...actual dating prospects at the moment are limited, to say the least! I have hopes for when I go to grad school, though.


----------



## WanderingLucid (Jul 11, 2012)

L'Empereur said:


> Most of the time, I am lonely.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never even been on a date, and I'm 22.


Don't worry, 22 is young yet (says the 23 year old). While I'm totally speculating on this I think more people are similar than not. Not having gone on a date, or found anyone, or ever been in a romantic relationship. I do think with those who are older when they start dating they are much more certain of who and what they want in a partner. It saves time and trouble. I never even wanted to date or thought about it at all until I was a senior in high school and even then it felt like a social experiment more than an actual relationship (it was a mutual fascination though, 2 very different teenagers looking at the other side of the fishbowl and trying to figure them out) Eh I'm rambling now don't mind me...


----------



## WanderingLucid (Jul 11, 2012)

I suppose until I find "the one" who challenges and intrigues in aspects I find attractive I haven't found dating worthwhile. I find I've always put everything else above romantic relationships (school, career, friends, family). I don't think it is fair to be in a relationship if I'm not really _in_ the relationship. So when I find it worthwhile I suppose I'll boldly go!
So single and not sure if I'm looking.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

I didn't do the poll because I'm not sure If I'm looking. I don't really plan like that or decide wholeheartedly.

But I'm single, male INFJ. A relationship is likely impractical given my circumstances and temperament, but it's happened before. *shrugs*

My only real requirement, I guess, is that God has to indicate to me that I should be dating this woman... without that sort of confirmation, I wouldn't be interested. I'm not sure if that's what he has planned for me; I'm not even sure if I'm following his plan, though, I'd like to.

I wont pray to find a woman because I've done that before... He answered my prayer but I had the wrong sort of intent when I made it. It served to make me put my faith in him and I learned my lesson, so in that regard my life is in his hands... (when I'm able to listen.)


----------



## SassyPJs24 (Jan 27, 2010)

WanderingLucid said:


> I do think with those who are older when they start dating they are much more certain of who and what they want in a partner. It saves time and trouble.



You have a great point there. Wish I had listened to my parents on that one.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

ESFJ and happily committed.

(To a relationship. Not an asylum.)

When I was single, I was always looking for love.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

INFP, single and


----------



## Fallen Nocturne (May 13, 2012)

Male INTJ.

Looking for a relationship is really impractical for me. Starting with an awkward personality type certainly doesn't help, but there are other things that keep me from being with someone. Being mostly attracted to guys is probably the biggest reason; there aren't a great deal of other gay teenagers in my area, at least not ones that are out. I've also earned myself quite the reputation in my school for being a bit of an eccentric who is incapable of taking anything seriously, so the number of people there - male or female - who see me as an actual person who does do the whole love thing is probably rather limited. Then there's my commitment to my studies... A relationship would be nice though.


----------



## parallel (Aug 18, 2009)

INF (J, P? *shrug*). I'm 21 and looking, but am not putting too strong of an emphasis on it; I rarely feel a spark with any girl, let alone share similar values, interests, etc., so it isn't a major concern. A relationship would be awesome at this point in my life, I feel. I'm not entirely sure whether I'm emotionally mature enough at this point in time to handle it though.


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm 25, INFJ and single but not really looking for anyone right now.


----------

